# Jameer Nelson's 'Building Magic' week in Phila



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sp...ing-magic-week-under-way-in-philadelphia.html



> The Orlando Magic’s 2010-11 season will be influenced to some degree by what occurs in and around Philadelphia over the next few days.
> 
> In what has become an annual event, Magic point guard and co-captain Jameer Nelson has brought his teammates to Philly for his “Building Magic” program — a week filled with strength and conditioning work, scrimmages and off-court team-building activities.
> 
> ...


This is why Jameer is so key to the team, he is a great leader and great @ bringing everyone together(especially the new guys) to prepare for the season. It's good to see a guy put his personal time and resources into the team every summer, and always trying to make the team better. He doesn't have to do it, but the fact that he does is pretty awesome. Idk why he gets so much hate from fans, he's pretty much the perfect guy to cheer for as Magic fan, hopefully he has another great season leading this team.


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

Agreed. 100%


----------

